# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  لمبرغيني 2008 تحفة فنية

## مدحت

روعة في التصميم

----------


## mylife079

شو هاي صاروخ

شكرا مدحت

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

فعلا سيارة رااائعة .....بس يا ترى بقدر اشتريها....خليني اعمل استفتاء

----------


## زهره التوليب

هاي السياره رياضيه يعني؟
شكرا عالموضوع

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):

----------


## مدحت

> شو هاي صاروخ
> 
> شكرا مدحت


 :Db465236ff: 
شكرا للمرور




> فعلا سيارة رااائعة .....بس يا ترى بقدر اشتريها....خليني اعمل استفتاء


جمع من مصروفك بتشتريها :Db465236ff: 
شكرا للمرور




> هاي السياره رياضيه يعني؟
> شكرا عالموضوع


اكيد هاي السيارة رياضية هاي الشركة رياضية اصلا وبس
شكرا للمرور





> 


شكرا للمرور

----------


## محمد العزام

ول يا مدحت اعطيني اياها

----------


## مدحت

> ول يا مدحت اعطيني اياها


بركبك معي فيها :Db465236ff:

----------

